# DIY Murphy Bed ?



## dbarr15

Hi All, I want to build a Murphy (wall) bed but the hardware kits alone are still too much $$$$$ Does anyone know of plans to use inexpensive, easy to find parts? Did anyone create one of these already? Thanks Doug


----------



## DeputyDawg

Rockler seems to have the plans but I haven't went there and looked at them. I have googled and found plans. I understand that the hardware is usually about $300. What have you found?.


----------



## LeeBarker

I have built several from the Rockler package. The physics of the thing is pretty daunting, when you think about the weight of the bed and what's required to keep it in the vertical position, and horizontal position, and be manageable in between.

You'll need the kit, in my opinion.

It is challenging and fun. You'll want to be sure your 3/4 panel stock is flat.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## DS

I've built Murphy beds from probably every one of the kits out there. Some are fairly difficult to install and get looking good. There is one that mounts to the floor and you build your cabinet around it. I've had pretty good luck with that one. (My brain is too far gone this late in the day to remember which brands were which without looking it up. Sorry.)

Either way, it doesn't seem to be worth it to go your own way and build the mechanism from scratch. The time, energy and final product make the kits an attractive option for the money-IMHO, of course.


----------



## wwbeds

I build about 80 a year and found that Create-a-bed is the best and easiest to use. I believe they even supply Rockler. http://www.wallbed.com/

I've seen people try to make the mechanism theirself. For $300 it is worth buying it with the plans and getting the DVD.

Very nice people, call them directly. They are very helpful if you have questions or want to make changes to the plans. Tell them Chris at WWBeds sent you (not saying they'll give you a discount. They may even charge you more. lol!)


----------



## single_digit

Sorry for finding this thread so late, but I'm sort of in the same boat. I've looked at the create-a-bed kit and I'm betting almost all of the hardware can be purchased for much cheaper. I originally started spec'ing out the parts a couple of years ago and now I can't find the links, but I do recall finding the struts from one of the mechanical warehouse type places (I don't think it was Grainger, but it was somewhere sort of like them). I could probably use the create-a-bed kit in a modified capacity, but I'm not a fan of how low to the floor they sit. I had envisioned something that has a set of false cabinet door faces that fold out to be a 16" foot for the bed, so I'm not sure if the create-a-bed kit could be modified in that way. I also was planning on building a fold out table on the front (from another pair of cabinet door faces). My design sketches can be found here:
Any input would be appreciated. The things I'd be interested to learn are:
-struts or springs?
-places/part #s to buy just the closures (strut or springs)
-ideas for keeping the box frame from being too thick (I am wanting to build a fold down desk as part of the design, but also want to make sure the "pan" under the bed doesn't sag). 
Ideally I want to pull off the illusion of a piece of cabinetry, but have the benefits of a wall bed AND a desk.
BTW, I envision the lower drawers for storing the bedding supplies.


----------



## MonteCristo

The hardware is likely expensive for a reason . . .


----------



## single_digit

You mean to account for the profit margin? 
I'm not meaning to say the kit that create-a-bed isn't quality. I'm sure it is. But I'd argue that in large part they are simply gathering and repackaging parts that are available separately for a discount. I may yet buy their kit. Based on this article I may be able to make it work. But I'd still like to see if anybody has any sources for purchasing these parts individually at a lower price…


----------



## Tjcorey

I'm always looking to "make my own" but the Create-a-bed kit has custom fabricated plates and latches I've never seen. My solution was to wait for a rockler coupon, that helped.


----------



## dbarr15

Hi all, I bit the bullet and ordered the kit from create-a- bed. What a fine product with plans that are well written and easy to follow. Bed came out great! Good luck Doug


----------



## johnstoneb

Go with the create-a-bed kit it can't be beat. If you price individual components you will find that good quality gas shocks large enough to do the job will cost nearly as much as the complete kit price


----------



## TeamTurpin

I'm starting on a wall bed project this week. I bought the kit and plans from Rockler. The plans received poor reviews on the Rockler website and I understand why. I wouldn't say poorly drawn, but more detail would have been appreciated. I had several questions and called Rockler tech support as the plans suggest. Tech Support guy was friendly, but didn't have a clue.

This may be an adventure.


----------



## johnstoneb

I went with different plans for the murphy bed I built. The bed plans that come with the create-a-bed (Rockler) hardware are not the best.

However the mounting dimensions for the pivot hardware are spot on. I used both plans create-a-bed for the hardware mounting and the other plans for the bed. I posted mine on the projects page. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72717

Rockler packages Create-a-bed hardware so I imagine their tech support probably never saw the hardware out of the box.


----------



## dlstefan1

I want to sell my D.I.Y. Create-A-Bed kit from Wilding Wallbed. Remodeling decisions ruled out the need for this $300 Queen Vertical Bed kit. All mechanisms are complete with exact plans as purchased and never been used. If anyone is interested in this kit, just let me know because I was going to put it on EBay but you guys seem more interested. Make a reasonable offer and I will ship it out the next day.


----------



## Jackietreehorn

I used the create-a-bed kit, I went through sketchup and drew my own plans trying to figure out the hardware and once it came down to it I figured the hardware around 100 with shipping etc. The biggest hangup for me was the time to build and weld my own pivots and also what the weight rating needed for the shocks was. Those two things made me just fork over and buy the kit. The kit was nice, and I changed the design a bit and needed extra hinges, they ended up sending me an extra pair free of charge so I was impressed with the service.

That being said, the design on how to build it isn't all that great, and I changed mine so I could build it out of melamine. I wouldn't reccomend building it out of melamine on the horizontal layout, the vertical would probably be all right but I got a bit of a sag on the longest part which I suspected would happen. I ended up reinforcing it with some angle steel and calling it good.


----------



## Juami

here is a video ( 



 ) i found about an idea of a murphy bed spring mechanism.although he welded his i plan on making a concept with the dimensions he gave to build my own on a Omax water jet cutter.if anyone else has ideas or suggestions please do reply.right now this is the only video i have found online on a alternative to buy a kit.i have also found another wall bed design that doesn"t use springs of any kind(though you could implement them) has instructions and only uses a couple of hinges(3ish) or one long piano hinge.one could modify these intructions so it doesnt lay flat on the floor but a standard height off the ground if they would tinker with the plans some.here is the link for the other murphy bed plan that is more doable.(http://ana-white.com/2010/03/plans-a-murphy-bed-you-can-build-and-afford-to-build.html?page=1)

best of luck ya'll.
J-Rod


----------



## single_digit

So I found the source I had mentioned in an earlier post. I think it used to be up on their website and they subsequently took it down. Many of you are likely familiar with Moddi design (and there are many valid criticisms for their design- mostly for issues with mdf tearing apart and sagging. Anyway, I downloaded the parts list and here is a link:
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/5Dtl4IxVo7/
Hopefully it should work. Anyway, the important parts are from from MSC Direct (the gas springs and brackets). The prices have gone up, but the prices in the pdf should be close (and way cheaper than the create-a-bed kit). I'm still not sure what I want to do though. I'd like to experiment with the parts from MSC, but I'd hate to spend $100 + and have it not work out, then spend another $300 on the kit. With that said, they are based in my hometown and they seem to make good stuff (and are very friendly). Plus, I can pick up directly from them and not pay shipping.
So any thoughts on these MSC direct parts? The thing that is missing (and may be the deal breaker) is a decent pivot bracket for the bed itself. These brackets are for the gas springs.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Check recent post, I s eem to recall a member that makes them professionally. I bet money he will tell you to stick with the kits and let the creative juice flow with the real project, making the bed. His recent design was intresting in that he made the bed when foled up to look like a wall of lockers at a school. I liked the idea but am going more Sci Fi and think a "Doorway" with a control panel on it would be let us say different… (laughing)


----------



## single_digit

Hmmm, a cursory search didn't turn up anything, but I find it hard to believe there are no manufacturers that sell anything that would work as a pivot joint. I did some googling and came up empty handed, though I'm not sure what the best search term would be (since I am almost certainly going to be re-purposing a bracket intended for some other function). Any ideas? The create-a-bed kit is basically two plates- one with a post that slides in to the other one with a bushing.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I am in the process of making a Murphy bed. The pivots take a lot of turning and welding. I'm watching the Create a Bed video to figure out the swinging foot. I really like that. I ordered the gas springs on line from Lucid in California (714 484 3000 ). I''m guessing ton the pressure. I ordered two 95# gas spring with 12" of travel for $25 each. They come with the 10mm ball snaps on the ends and 10 mm ball studs are 2.50 each. all the others I looked at were over $40 each and on some you had to order the snaps extra and the boll studs were $8.
Can anyone tell me how wide the inside of the box is made to fit the mattress on the Create a bed kit? I left 
1 1/4" on each side all around. I'm wondering if that is too much or too little.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Daisie

You can have a look over this video 



 and get the best interior for your condos, murphy beds help in any regard.


----------



## Ashiq

I were searching for Murphy bed kits from very long time. To know how to to build Murphy bed and which kits are related to. This discussion helps me to find about Murphy Bed Kits. Thanks to all of you.


----------

